# new girl



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

hello my name is deb i am now waiting for my period so i can start a ivf with icsi cycle, period due any day. Is any one else about to start, would love to chat.

Deb


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Snowy
*WELCOME* to FF 
I'm not starting icsi...just wanted to say 
There is an ICSI board...you'll find your way around over time hon, and cycle buddies to help ya through  just "holler" 
All the best hon
Angel
XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya deb

i'm not having icsi either but just wanted to welcome you to this site and wish you loads of luck for your treatment.

luv pam


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Deb

Welcome to FF! It is a great site and I am sure you will soon feel at home here.

Why not pop in and join the Summer Rainbow cycle buddies? You will get tons of support and advice there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=46;action=display;threadid=10326;start=0#msg150643

Laine x


----------



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

cant belive all the replies, thank you its nice to know so many others are going the same thing. Trying to find a chat room, any one could help that would be grand, nobody in chat rooms on this webb site do you know why ?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there,
I am waiting for my period to start IVF via ICSI as well,

Hey if you fancy a chat let me know I will meet you in the lounge chat on here!!

Tinks

xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Deb,

The chatroom tends to be busier during the late afternoon (sometimes) and from 8-9 every night.

Hope this helps.

Laine x


----------



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

hello all still getting relies this is great, thanks for all your advice and help. Got into chat room now some really cool people in there and so helpfull too. Now the next question does anyone now when best to take baby asprin and is it as good as said, some say before ET and some say at start of treatment, would appreciate any views or comments. When at bourn hall this wasn't mentioned and forgot to ask consaltant at care, may be should givee him a call. what do you think ?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi snowy

I would check with your clinic about the aspirin as it does help some people but not others.

Good luck with your treatment.

love Kim x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi deb 
welcome to ff and wishing you all the best of luck with your treatment hun 

love lilly xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Deb,

Welcome to FF - I'm with Kim on the baby asprin issue.

There are often debates on whether to take it or not and there are mixed reports on it's effectiveness - it really does depend on your own personal circumstances as to whether it should definately be taken or not.

Please do speak to your Clinic about it as it is them that you need to have total faith in when going through tx.

All the best,

Sue xxxx


----------

